# Amphibia, Of A Different Kind..



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thought it was only Vostok that had a branded Amphibia? Think again!

I present the Poljot Amphibia.



















(from netgrafik)

A brief search however only resulted in these discoveries.

100 meter version










200 meter version










case back










and movement - stamped as 2616-2H










Whether they are considered Amphibia, or 'Dolphin' Amphiba, or perhaps another form of Poljot 'diver', remains unclear.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

The Poljot 'Dolphin' of course, is a different watch altogether, if even more aesthetic!



















...enough teasing, here it is. What a beauty.




























If I don't find one of those Poljot divers, this may well be on the cards!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

and of course, none of those cheap cardboard boxes a la Vostok for Poljot, one of these instead.










Oh yes.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I'm loving your recent sleuthy Russian posts, Howie. Keep up the good work ...and thanks :thumbsup:

Edit:

....oh and I love the Poljot Amphibia, and have never seen one for sale. Could do without the dolphin graphic, though


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Draygo said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm loving your recent sleuthy Russian posts, Howie. Keep up the good work ...and thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ....oh and I love the Poljot Amphibia, and have never seen one for sale. Could do without the dolphin graphic, though


Cheers!

...and yes, the dolphin image is a bit marmite, less obvious on the actual Poljot Dolphin i.e. the 18 jewel 2612 alarm model, but then you have the waves to consider instead!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Some more! Saves you googling chaps.

The original.



















And the variants... sans Dolphin.





































I wonder where they are all hiding though, or for that matter what market they were released/intended...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm loving your recent sleuthy Russian posts, Howie. Keep up the good work ...and thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ....oh and I love the Poljot Amphibia, and have never seen one for sale. Could do without the dolphin graphic, though


What he said! + don't forget the Raketa diver:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> ... + don't forget the Raketa diver:


Hey another one! And a looker too. I wonder why these dive models seem so much rarer than their dressier offerings? Perhaps too much competition from Vostok?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Hey another one! And a looker too. I wonder why these dive models seem so much rarer than their dressier offerings? Perhaps too much competition from Vostok?


Probably the Party decided that diver watches were to be made by Vostok to centralize resources in one place. Also, by looking at the crowns on the Poljot and the Raketa, I wonder how much Vostok parts/know how are on those ones...

Anyway, here's a few more divers nicked form you know where



























This one is my favourite:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Think you've hit the proverbial head there, those crowns do look remarkably Amphibian!

edit: never seen one of those Cornavin models, anywhere - must be pretty rare. I am still admiring the Raketa you posted, particularly that second Ð Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð° model. Fantastic.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Think you've hit the proverbial head there, those crowns do look remarkably Amphibian!
> 
> edit: never seen one of those Cornavin models, anywhere - must be pretty rare. I am still admiring the Raketa you posted, particularly that second Ð Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð° model. Fantastic.


The problem with the Cornavin was that it was bought and moved to Switzerland if I recall correctly. There are a few export Raketas branded as these but I never seen such a diver on the fleebay... and don't you tell me you just don't drool over that Slava! BTW, that case seems a lot like the Amphibias tonneau.... :lookaround:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Some more! Saves you googling chaps.
> 
> The original.
> 
> ...


That's mine! I did remember that picture









I bought it in Moscow, in the Ismailovo market :goof:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Vaurien said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Some more! Saves you googling chaps.
> ...


Have I stolen your photo??? My sincerest apologies Vaurien. It's an absolute cracker, gorgeous.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Have I stolen your photo??? My sincerest apologies Vaurien. It's an absolute cracker, gorgeous.


No problem! It's really a fine watch


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Have I stolen your photo??? My sincerest apologies Vaurien. It's an absolute cracker, gorgeous.
> ...


Well done Anna............

Do you have any other USSR Divers?? & pictures please :thumbsup:

Thanks Martin


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> The problem with the Cornavin was that it was bought and moved to Switzerland if I recall correctly.


I thought it was the other way round.

That Cornavin was one of the older Swiss brands,adopted in name by the Russian industry.

I'm led to believe that there's an association with Poljot/Slava [Export brand name,As in Sekonda]but could'nt tell you anything further on the marque.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the Cornavin was that it was bought and moved to Switzerland if I recall correctly.
> ...


You may be right but what I've gathered from some other older topic was that it moved back to the Swiss after being associated with Soviet manufactures.

I think Raketa and Slava were the only two sold as Cornavin, at least I haven't seen any other 'hybrid' watches apart from those.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I just noticed a nice Poljot Amphibia (like Anna's, I think) on the Bay. 280657994728

Went with no bids. Nice, but not surprised at that price


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I just noticed a nice Poljot Amphibia (like Anna's, I think) on the Bay. 280657994728
> 
> Went with no bids. Nice, but not surprised at that price


 :shocking: â‚¬290..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


I had a look around,and found the thread i think you're talking about :good: .As far as the Russian association with Cornavin is concerned,The post Russian,Swiss made and carrying this brand name,I've never seen an example of any one of these.

Aside from the earlier vintage Swiss examples,I think Cornavin is obviously a name most connected with the Russian industry [Tens/Hundreds of thousands of pieces produced ?],If even only for the Russian movement fitted/Hong Kong cased etc versions.



Kutusov said:


> I think Raketa and Slava were the only two sold as Cornavin, at least I haven't seen any other 'hybrid' watches apart from those.


I did find a Cornavin badged example of a typical Poljot/Sekonda piece while poking around the net earlier :yes:.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> I had a look around,and found the thread i think you're talking about :good: .As far as the Russian association with Cornavin is concerned,The post Russian,Swiss made and carrying this brand name,I've never seen an example of any one of these.
> 
> Aside from the earlier vintage Swiss examples,I think Cornavin is obviously a name most connected with the Russian industry [Tens/Hundreds of thousands of pieces produced ?],If even only for the Russian movement fitted/Hong Kong cased etc versions.


Yes, probably a lot more Russian Cornavin than Swiss made (whatever that means). But in a way, the Russian Cornavin is just a dial printed with that name, the rest of the watch is a Poljot/Raketa/Sekonda, etc, etc.

I had for a long time in my ebay watch list a Cornavin just like this Raketa:










The only difference was a jumping Marlin (is it a Marlin?) where the 80s Olympics logo is. I never pulled the trigger on that one though because it had a small but nasty scratch on the dial. The case looked very good though and that's something unusual with this cases. Lot's of places for the plating to be hurt and to start peeling off from there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> the Russian Cornavin is just a dial printed with that name, the rest of the watch is a Poljot/Raketa/Sekonda, etc, etc.


A Poljot/Raketa/Sekonda, etc, ...Yes.The dials are what makes these unusual though I think.In essence a Poljot/Raketa/Sekonda [Produced in the same factory even],But the dials seem a bit more colourful and quirky,rather than the more ''Badge Engineering'' type differences between the others.

Russian Cornavin's certainly being rarer as well i'd say.



Kutusov said:


> I had for a long time in my ebay watch list a Cornavin just like this Raketa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the watch had been anything like as good as the one in the picture,it may have been worth buying for the case alone

and waiting for something with a good dial to turn up.Even though a watches case and crystal can become as beaten up as anything,providing that the inside has remained moisture free a dial can survive almost unbelievably well given it's age :yes: .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> If the watch had been anything like as good as the one in the picture,it may have been worth buying for the case alone
> 
> and waiting for something with a good dial to turn up.Even though a watches case and crystal can become as beaten up as anything,providing that the inside has remained moisture free a dial can survive almost unbelievably well given it's age :yes: .


Yeap, it was the case that made me add it to the watch list. It was just like the one in the picture and probably the only one I've seen on those conditions. The dial was really good too, no moister of ageing marks but a nasty deep but small scratch on the dial that made me think it would start peeling off from there.

Oh well, it's now long gone so it doesn't matter... :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > If the watch had been anything like as good as the one in the picture,it may have been worth buying for the case alone
> ...


It sounds like another one that had been subject to some sort of amateur ''Service'' before sale,How else is the dial on a watch going to become scratched ? :dntknw: .

I was left seriously miffed by what someone had done to an otherwise immaculate and virtually unworn Smiths I was offered over the weekend  .

Believe me,You really dont want to know what they'd done :lookaround:.

:crybaby:

Is there anyone who owns,or can point us to older Sekonda badged examples of soviet produced divers types ?.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> It sounds like another one that had been subject to some sort of amateur ''Service'' before sale,How else is the dial on a watch going to become scratched ? :dntknw: .


That was my thought too and that's why I didn't get it. Due to that and the general condition of the watch, seemed like it had been put together out of different watches. That's something that in principle wouldn't bother me but that scratch made me wonder how well and with what care the job had been done (not at all, by the looks of it).



littlealex said:


> Is there anyone who owns,or can point us to older Sekonda badged examples of soviet produced divers types ?.


I tried Ussrtime but there's no Sekonda diver... I don't recall ever seeing one also...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who owns,or can point us to older Sekonda badged examples of soviet produced divers types ?.
> ...


I might have asked if there are any Pojot/Slava/Raketa badged divers that exist,but being here in the UK would expect to more likely to come across ''Sekonda'' examples of any models.

Have just had another look at Mark Gordons site,Had no idea he has SO MANY watches posted up there  .Am going to have to set aside an hour [Or perhaps three more likely]to look through these !.

Cheers K :good:


----------

